

Ask:HN If x.com is $1.5M then how much x.net should be? - subrat_rout

I contacted owner of a particular x.com domain for which he&#x2F;she asked for $1.5 million. It is beyond my reach. I see a domain registrar company is sitting on it&#x27;s x.net version and asking for around $5k. How much should be the offer price?
Thanks
======
justhw
I'd walk away and get a .com that is closely related. If your name is a .net
you're always going to have to remind people it's a .net in your logo and so
forth like Authorize.net. If your product is an app I'd get a .co or append
"app" to the .com

Now days .com's aren't as important as they once were.

Read how Marco Arment decided naming his app and his dealing with a squatter.
( [http://www.marco.org/2013/09/24/naming-
overcast](http://www.marco.org/2013/09/24/naming-overcast) )

Also a recent thread about how a YC Co. acquired Experiment.com
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7265540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7265540)

Good Luck

~~~
subrat_rout
You are right. It is the business or execution side of the business that
matters. I got another domain very close to what I wanted with 3 extra
letter(suffix) for few hundred dollars from a squatter.

54k for the domain is still higher(unless you have some angel money to throw
at it). I'd use that money to bootstrap my project.

------
pushkargaikwad
Most of the domain owners often ask for ridiculous prices and that domain
certainly won't be worth even 5% of what he is asking for.

If you are looking to build a product/company, you want to avoid going with
.net (specially if .com is owned by someone else who is looking to sell it at
premium anyway)

My advice would be to go with some other name, as the domain registrar/parking
companies also inflate the price by 3x-5x so the real price of the .net is
probably 1k

~~~
subrat_rout
Yes, I agree.Thanks

------
AznHisoka
Walk away. a .net for almost any word is not worth that much. Even
computer.net or iphone.net isn't worth that much to me. I assume you don't got
millions in reserve.

~~~
subrat_rout
.net version asking price is around 5k not in millions.

------
akrurnan
if a title like "whatsapp" which seems to have nothing to do with an sms
service is sold for $19 bn, i'm sure domain names have nothing to do with
company valuation.

choose "whatsx.com" instead :-)

~~~
subrat_rout
That seems to be a plausible suggestion. Thanks

------
maheshone
X.com is owned by eBay? It's redirecting to
[http://www.ebayinc.com/](http://www.ebayinc.com/)

~~~
subrat_rout
Well, it is not exactly x.com. I have put x.com for the sake of example.

------
hugovie
Why so expensive?

~~~
subrat_rout
I believe the owner of the domain has kept it for >10 years. And with a very
basic web 1.0 site. Anticipation?

